# Parents of cuddly hedgehogs: Try this at home!



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I was wearing a very cozy, fuzzy scarf while doing my readings today (I get cold easily lol), when I suddenly had an urge to do this...


















:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Kashi loved it! He's still sleeping in there right now  Of course, I'm getting a little hive-y because of my allergies... but he looks so cute in there!

If your hedgehog is a cuddler, you could try this at home ^_^ (but watch out if your hedgehog digs at liners... unless you're wearing a scarf that has tighter seams )


----------



## KatelynAlysa (Nov 25, 2011)

I am definitely trying this tonight!!


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

my guy loves my hoods (i dont use scarfs though)


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

awww those are cute pics!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Those pictures are too cute!  I might try this with Milly, although she does have a problem with trying to burrow in my hair... :lol:


----------



## Rosalia (Nov 9, 2010)

Lol cute pictures 
and good tip although i wont have to use it.... my hedgehog ivy automatically runs up to my neck sometimes xD
But i might try it with pixie


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone ^_^



hanhan27 said:


> Those pictures are too cute!  I might try this with Milly, although she does have a problem with trying to burrow in my hair... :lol:


Yeah, I had my hair up in a bun, so there was no hair burrowing ^_^ If I let Kashi near my hair, he tries to eat it/anoint with it... so I usually try to keep him away from my hair XD



Rosalia said:


> Lol cute pictures
> and good tip although i wont have to use it.... my hedgehog ivy automatically runs up to my neck sometimes xD
> But i might try it with pixie


That's adorable ^_^ Kashi just kinda plops down where ever I put him :lol: He enjoyed the scarf a lot because it was all wooly and warm, I think ^_^


----------



## Hedgehogger (Dec 8, 2011)

Oooh looks so cozy in there! How long will he sit still in the scarf? Can you go for a walk with him in there?


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

My grandparents got my an awfully ugly fur scarf thing for my birthday...I now have a use for it  Thanks!


----------



## hedgehogsrule99 (Aug 7, 2011)

JackieMackk said:


> My grandparents got my an awfully ugly fur scarf thing for my birthday...I now have a use for it  Thanks!


 :lol: Wish i had an old scarf lying around!


----------



## Hedgehog lover01 (Jan 10, 2012)

I am definitely trying this tonight   grate ida did he crawl up into ur scarfe?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Hedgehogger said:


> Oooh looks so cozy in there! How long will he sit still in the scarf? Can you go for a walk with him in there?


He sat there about a good hour before my allergies got too bad that I had to put him on my lap instead. He would have probably sat there for hours without any problems :lol: I did walk around my room with him, but I didn't want him falling, so I had to cup the bottom (although I doubt he's heavy enough to actually fall out). He didn't seem to mind at all ^_^ I think he felt snug and safe 



JackieMackk said:


> My grandparents got my an awfully ugly fur scarf thing for my birthday...I now have a use for it  Thanks!


Yeah the scarf I'm wearing in the pic is just too horrid to actually wear outside... but it is so warm and cozy ^_^ Perfect for when you're being lazy at home, or if you want to use it as a hedgehog cozy  aha



Hedgehog lover01 said:


> I am definitely trying this tonight   grate ida did he crawl up into ur scarfe?


He didn't go in there by himself, if that's what you mean  I just plopped in in there and he just curled up and went to sleep :lol:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

This is ADORABLE! He looks so content in there! :lol: It reminds me of one time when I was at my cabin with my family, I tried plopping Lily into the hood of my hooded sweatshirt while I was sitting down. She rummaged around for a few minutes, then curled up and passed out. I was even able to walk around (very cautiously and hunched forward, just in case) and she didn't even twitch. I finally had to enlist my mom's help to get her out when my back was hurting from staying hunched forward, but she'd been in there for at at least an hour by then.


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks for the great idea! She loves it


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

That's so cute Shae and Jackie!! Love the pictures.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

JackieMackk said:


> Thanks for the great idea! She loves it


 :lol: :lol: Looks like Alaska is loving it! Someone should start making hedgie neck slings!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> JackieMackk said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the great idea! She loves it
> ...


I wonder if Nikki has seen this thread


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

So cute! I'm gonna have to try that now!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> JackieMackk said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the great idea! She loves it
> ...


... don't give me ideas. 

Amelia likes to sleep in my cleavage. It's quite painful if she gets spooked. :lol:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> JackieMackk said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the great idea! She loves it
> ...


Already done! :lol: viewtopic.php?f=17&t=3879&hilit=+sling


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

:lol: I saw this thread and ran to my closet to grab my old scarf. Wrapped it around my neck and plopped him in it. Asleep instantly! I love it, Im typing this now with him in it! What a great idea!


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

:mrgreen:


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

Squiggy is so cute! Something about that nose, I think. Adorable. Love this scarf thing. Thanks Shae!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Squiggy's expression just made me laugh! He looks so comfy.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Squiggy is a doll  

I want onnnne! I tried it with a scarf but it wasn't quite wide enough for Milly to sprawl out in the way she likes to. I would love this when I'm trying to use the computer while cuddling with her. Lately, I've been putting a scrunched up blanket on my lap, then setting her on top of that in her fleece blankie and propping that up between my arms. Makes internet surfing difficult lol

My fiance's aunt works at like... a sewing factory? I have no idea what they're actually called, but it's a factory that produces hand sewn stuff. I think I might ask her about this (as in, ask her to make me a hedgie neck sling :lol: ) 

What type of fabric would be best?


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

My scarf is made of light wool, but I think fleece would work just as well. Yay for the many uses of fleece! :lol:


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Awe....a hedgie bjorn! Genius!


----------

